# Holyoke PD getting new vests



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Police Department Getting Dozens of New Bulletproof Vests

A Massachusetts police department is getting dozens of new bulletproof vests for its officers thanks to a federal grant.

The Holyoke City Council unanimously accepted the nearly $30,000 Bureau of Justice Assistance grant and approved spending about the same amount from the police department's reserve funds to cover half the cost of buying 47 new vests.

The custom-fitted vests cost about $1,200 each.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

This is great! Now, Do yourself, your family, your friends, and your co-workers a huge favor......WEAR THEM EVERY SHIFT!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

trueblue said:


> This is great! Now, Do yourself, your family, your friends, and your co-workers a huge favor......WEAR THEM EVERY SHIFT!


In order to qualify for the Bureau of Justice Assistance grant the department must have a "mandatory wear" policy in effect. Hopefully it is enforced. Wear your damn vest.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

“The custom-fitted vests cost about $1,200 each.”

ALL VESTS should be custom fitted. Don’t make it sound fancy, that’s just how they work.


----------

